# My 1000th post .........................



## Itullian

What do I get when I post my 1000th post?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Perhaps Talk Classical has a virtual version of this??? (In case you're wondering, the picture is a latterday version of the notorious Exploding Scoreboard that used to hail home runs at Comiskey Park, home of the Chicago White Sox)

http://ih3.redbubble.net/image.8685481.3564/flat,550x550,075,f.jpg


----------



## Vesteralen

You get a like from moody and Ingenue


----------



## Vesteralen

...and me


----------



## Itullian

5 to go .........................


----------



## elgar's ghost

I passed 2000 not long ago and didn't even notice.


----------



## Celloman

1000 posts...I have a long way to go.  (Is it just me, or am I the oldest active member here?)

Congrats, Itullian! I tip my hat to you. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You are quite old, Cello, I don't think I've seen someone older, except maybe the admins.


----------



## Itullian

4 to go ....................

Isn't this exciting?


----------



## Itullian

3 to go 

oh boy! ................


----------



## Itullian

2 to go ..........................


----------



## Blancrocher

Oh my God--I can hardly contain myself! This is killing me!


----------



## Celloman

Please don't do it, Itullian! You have your whole life ahead of you!!!


----------



## Guest

Time, I think Itullian, for Mahler's 8th Symphony, also known as ...


----------



## Guest

Please complete the sentence above for your penultimate post !


----------



## Itullian

ONE to goooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh for crying out loud don't make it too easy for yourself! :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Oh man, this is gonna be BIG! I'm gonna just wait it out in this thread so I don't miss a thing.


----------



## Krummhorn

Itullian said:


> What do I get when I post my 1000th post?


You get a

:clap: Congratulations on your 1,000th post :clap: from me ...

and an invitation to do another 3,236 posts so you can eventually wind up on the Top Ten Posters List. 

Kh ♫


----------



## maestro57

Do it already! One more to go!


----------



## Weston

Let's see if I can goad him into it.

Itullian, your avatar was just awarded Prog God of 2013 by Prog Magazine -- and he has a new concept album coming out soon I hear. I wish I could get that magazine in the US. There are digital versions but still only in the UK I think.

Anyway, congrats on the (so far) 999 posts!


----------



## Celloman

I'll bet he's just going to leave it at 999 and never post again...aaaaaarrrgghh!


----------



## LindnerianSea

"If I were you I would think twice before putting the hammer down, Itullian..."


----------



## Vesteralen

Okay, that's it....no "like" from me ....


----------



## ptr

..this is one of the most excellent threads on TC! (Yes, I'm fully aware that irony is often frightfully similar to trolling! )

I'll give myself a slap on the cheek and a cheer for Itullian's 999 posts!

/ptr


----------



## Kieran

Your 1000th post must be special in the sense that it must be the wisest, funniest, most erudite, timeless piece of writing you'll ever do. That's just the way it is, we all passed the 1000 exactly the same - with masterpieces!

So good luck with it, you're on 999 now, I look forward to your next one! :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

He'll probably just write a blog to spite us.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Let me have a go.

Jethro Tull are crap. :devil:


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> Let me have a go.
> 
> Jethro Tull are crap. :devil:


No, no, you have to do it in the Non-Classical music discussion forum, because posts here don't count!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blast - and I've lost the element of surprise!


----------



## Blancrocher

Just be patient everyone. I'm sure he's just taking his time to write an intelligent, original, lengthy, and humorous post so that nobody can say they're disappointed after all the buildup. I have faith in you, Itullian! 



No pressure.


----------



## maestro57

The post count is still at 999! Argh! I just want to rip my hair out! I've never been this addicted to a thread before.


----------



## Celloman

Here's the drum roll!


----------



## Itullian

.................................


----------



## Kieran

Itullian said:


> .................................


And yet, you're still at 999! How wise and witty is *that*? :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

I'm relishing the moment


----------



## Blancrocher

I can't believe this--I'm devastated.


----------



## Itullian

I'm weakening fast though.


----------



## Kieran

Itullian said:


> I'm relishing the moment


And so you should. When I were a young lad on 999 posts, the internet was just two cans and a long piece of string. Had to shout louder in them days, to be heard.

Course, this was all fields back then...


----------



## Mahlerian

Kieran said:


> And so you should. When I were a young lad on 999 posts, the internet was just two cans and a long piece of string. Had to shout louder in them days, to be heard.
> 
> Course, this was all fields back then...


And now they've built a shopping mall, a McDonald's, and a little gold-plated soapbox where you can rant about the connection between Wagner and the Third Reich...


----------



## Kieran

Mahlerian said:


> And now they've built a shopping mall, a McDonald's, and a little gold-plated soapbox where you can rant about the connection between Wagner and the Third Reich...


Scary place, the internet! Use that 1000th wisely, say I... :tiphat:


----------



## Celloman

This is my two hundred and ninety-fifth post on TC.

Don't cheer too hard. I know you want to.


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> This is my two hundred and ninety-fifth post on TC.
> 
> Don't cheer too hard. I know you want to.


























O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
He chortled in his joy.


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> And so you should. When I were a young lad on 999 posts, the internet was just two cans and a long piece of string. Had to shout louder in them days, to be heard.
> 
> Course, this was all fields back then...


When I were a nipper, we had to yodel across three fields! Tin cans were a luxury!



Mahlerian said:


> And now they've built a shopping mall, a McDonald's, and a little gold-plated soapbox where you can rant about the connection between Wagner and the Third Reich...


Not only that, Adolf joins in and argues with Elvis while JFK and Marilyn have a cocktail!


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
> He chortled in his joy.


:lol:

Hey! Where'd ya get them smileys? They're not standard regulation....


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
> He chortled in his joy.


You see what happens, Itullian: you delay and delay, and someone else steals your thunder. Keep this in mind when you approach post# 10,000!


----------



## Itullian

Such short attention spans


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hey! Where'd ya get them smileys? They're not standard regulation....


I don't need no regulation! Seriously, if you look at the code it's borrowed from a site called pic4ever. They supply you with code snippets like


HTML:


[IMG]http://www.pic4ever.com/images/cancan.gif[/IMG]

 matching the smiley which you can then copy and paste into your post. You're still limited to three smileys, but there are 13 pages of them! I love this one








but haven't (yet) found a use for it.


----------



## Taggart

Blancrocher said:


> You see what happens, Itullian: you delay and delay, and someone else steals your thunder. Keep this in mind when you approach post# 10,000!


No, no there's something special for his 1000th post!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> I love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but haven't (yet) found a use for it.


Could it be an illustration of the to & fro on the Wagner thread?


----------



## Itullian

Taggart said:


> No, no there's something special for his 1000th post!


Thank you Taggert. I feel that way too.


----------



## Ingélou

So let me get this straight - you post as much as you want here, but your actual 1000th post will be somewhere else, in one of the musical forums?

So while we're all watching this thread, you're going to sneak it past us?


----------



## Itullian

Ingenue said:


> So let me get this straight - you post as much as you want here, but your actual 1000th post will be somewhere else, in one of the musical forums?
> 
> So while we're all watching this thread, you're going to sneak it past us?


I will announce it here, so we all can celebrate. 
I wouldn't want all my friends here to miss out.


----------



## Itullian

Where's moody? ....................


----------



## Celloman

For some reason, your post count still reads '999', Itullian. What are you pulling here?


----------



## Itullian

Celloman said:


> For some reason, your post count still reads '999', Itullian. What are you pulling here?


Posts in this area don't count


----------



## moody

You told me to come and I'm here---get a move on !!


----------



## Ukko

These milestones can be traumatizing.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> These milestones can be traumatizing.


Where's he gone for goodness sake?


----------



## Ukko

He has to #1000 some place that counts.


----------



## Couchie

Do posts here really not count?


----------



## Couchie

Testing, testing, 123, 123, 25 characters

... waiting 11 seconds

...


----------



## moody

It's 02.11 hours I'm off !


----------



## Itullian

tomorrows the big day. I promise


----------



## ptr

Itullian said:


> tomorrows the big day. I promise


And make sure it is loaded with at least 3 pictures!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I see that Itullian is still on 999 :lol:


----------



## Kieran

I think we should move all music discussions here to be polite. Nobody should have to have 1000 posts if they don't want to!


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> For some reason, your post count still reads '999', Itullian.  What are you pulling here?


Everyone's leg ?


----------



## moody

He's never had so much attention and he's afraid to take the plunge because then he's got to grind out another 1000.


----------



## Itullian

ok, here goes ...............


----------



## Itullian

YAY, WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!

IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!
PUT MAHLER'S 8th ON!!!!!!!!!!!

LET ME FEEL THE LOVE EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!

YABBA DABBA DOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan

Ah cheers mate, well done. 1000 is like a really big number when you think about it, it's large enough that you could count up to it but it's too large that you want to.


----------



## Couchie

This is a night for champagne and your favorite recording of Die Meistersinger!


----------



## moody

I put my post on the Wagner thread you were involved in but----congratulations and only one thousand to go again !!


----------



## Taggart

Well Done!










We knew you had it in you!






We're all rooting for you







now, onwards and upwards


----------



## LindnerianSea

Congrats . I shall celebrate your 1,000th post with Thick as a Brick !


----------



## Celloman

I think I'll have a bite of that cake. Did you bake it just for this, Taggart?


----------



## Itullian

Great cake!!!!!!!!
Thank you all for all the great fun.
You guys are awesome folks


----------



## LindnerianSea

glad to have you here Itullian ~


----------



## Itullian

LindnerianSea said:


> glad to have you here Itullian ~


Thank you ...................


----------



## Op.123




----------



## Couchie




----------



## Celloman

.........................................


----------



## Itullian

Itullian thanks you ....................


----------



## Taggart

What's with all the Offenbach? We seem to some sort of Infernal Galop going on.






Congrats on 1028!


----------



## Itullian

28 already?!!!!!
Holy Moly!!!!!!!


----------



## mstar

Question.... How long to become a senior member? I suppose I'm a very long way from it now....


----------



## Mahlerian

mstar said:


> Question.... How long to become a senior member? I suppose I'm a very long way from it now....


Actually, only 71 posts to go! You get 25% senior discounts off of everything here! Aren't you jealous?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's too bad that we get no more perks after 100, no nobility status or elitist privileges.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's too bad that we get no more perks after 100, no nobility status or elitist privileges.


Well, as a moderator, you have a few extra...


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue is rapidly approaching *her* 1000th post - watch this space!


----------



## JCarmel

All of Norfolk is agog....& a violin bow is raised to play?


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, I'm now on 996 - I think; the trouble is, I keep leaping into a debate and forgetting how many posts I have, so I'll probably pass the *Big Thousandth* and not even notice. Or it will be a complete anti-climax, a thin dribble of a post. 

It occurs to me that it would be more stylish to stop on 999 and never post again, except in the Community Forum.


----------



## Taggart

JCarmel said:


> All of Norfolk is agog....& a violin bow is raised to play?


Yes it's coming closer - 996 at the moment - and no it's more like large meaty hands (mine) poised ready to strike a chord of triumph!










(Maybe I'll be famous and find the lost chord!







)


----------



## Ingélou

:trp: *Three *to go (with about fifty Community Posts in between...)


----------



## Mahlerian

Ingenue said:


> :trp: *Three *to go (with about fifty Community Posts in between...)


What will it be? I'm waiting!


----------



## Ingélou

Mahlerian said:


> What will it be? I'm waiting!


 Oh heck - no pressure, then...!


----------



## Blancrocher

Don't worry, Ingenue--you'll have my unconditional support. It was you, after all, who recently gave me my 1000th "like." 

Not that I keep track or anything! :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Oh heck - no pressure, then...!


None *whatsoever* - two to go and it *will *be a brilliant 1000th







.


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Oh heck - no pressure, then...!


Not another one!

Okay, 5 easy tips then.

1. Don't quote Oscar Wilde. I did and only got 75 likes.
2. Don't soapbox on your 1000th. "Thatcher out!" Or whoever's in at the moment. Be different. "Thatcher In!" would be acceptable.
3. No references to _Wolfie_, _The 'Gangerl_, or _WAM_. These are all copyright under an ancient Irish law, amended in 2012.
4. Don't be funny.
5. Don't be serious.

Off you go now, and get on with it! :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Kieran said:


> 1. Don't quote Oscar Wilde. I did and only got 75 likes.


76, after I've found it. Don't lose hope, Kieran--that one could just turn out to be a sleeper.


----------



## Itullian

I'm watching ..................


----------



## mstar

Ingenue, I say that your 1000th post should be something along the lines of: 

"This is my thousandth post." 

That would be quite memorable, wouldn't it?  

Sorry, couldn't resist.  But know that I'm waiting as well.... No pressure! :lol:


----------



## Itullian

I just know i'm gonna miss it.


----------



## Vaneyes

A bottle of Poo Pourri.


----------



## Ingélou

Itullian said:


> I'm watching ..................


Now I feel silly!  You know how it is when people are watching...



Itullian said:


> I just know i'm gonna miss it.


I missed yours in the end - by the time I got to it, you were over the thousand, and we had to work out which one it was. It was something fairly inconsequential, for which I don't blame you in the least. Does anyone want to hire trumpeters, walk in, and nobody's impressed? Me neither.

Much better to sneak in by a side door.

But thanks for setting up this thread, Itullian. :cheers: You have blazed the trail for us.

Taggart is on 822.
Julie (Carmel) is on 652.
They should be planning their strategies *now*!


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Taggart is on 822.
> Julie (Carmel) is on 652.
> They should be planning their strategies *now*!


I have it planned. I will make occasional forays into the main fora and then as I approach 1000 will make a series of posts in rapid succession going from say 992 to 1012 inside 10 minutes. Then I will accuse everybody of missing it!


----------



## Vesteralen

Here's a question - do "likes" received in the Community Forum count? If so, it would be possible for a person to have 1,000 likes and no posts. Sounds like one of those old "zen" paradoxes from the 60's.


----------



## Ingélou

*One* to go! I am now *999*, having posted a new thread in the main forum.
So I'm ready to jump out of the plane shouting 'Geronimo' at any time...

I will post these markers when I finally do. :wave::wave::wave:

But I guarantee that you'll be *underwhelmed*!


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen said:


> Here's a question - do "likes" received in the Community Forum count? If so, it would be possible for a person to have 1,000 likes and no posts. Sounds like one of those old "zen" paradoxes from the 60's.


Yes, the 'likes' count, and the posts don't.
Darn - too late for such a nifty idea!
Clever, clever Vesteralen!


----------



## Taggart

Vesteralen said:


> Here's a question - do "likes" received in the Community Forum count? If so, it would be possible for a person to have 1,000 likes and no posts. Sounds like one of those old "zen" paradoxes from the 60's.


Not only that, said person would be unable to see the likes because they haven't racked up 10 "significant posts in any of the Classical music discussion threads" and would be unable to see their profile details!







More like Alice through the Looking Glass than Zen.


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> *One* to go! I am now *999*, having posted a new thread in the main forum.
> So I'm ready to jump out of the plane shouting 'Jeronimo' at any time...
> 
> I will post these markers when I finally do. :wave::wave::
> 
> But I guarantee that you'll be *underwhelmed*!


we wait with bated breath

(not baited breath)


----------



## Vesteralen

Taggart said:


> Not only that, said person would be unable to see the likes because they haven't racked up 10 "significant posts in any of the Classical music discussion threads" posts and would be unable to see their profile details! More like Alice through the Looking Glass than Zen.


curiouser and curiouser


----------



## Vesteralen

Well, I have to start getting ready for my morning commute now. I guess I'll just have to be late to the party.


----------



## Itullian

Get Mahler's symphony number 8 ready


----------



## Vesteralen

Whew...I'm here. Didn't miss it after all.


----------



## Guest

Yes, absolutely no pressure on Ingénue here, none at all.
Ingénue, have you been in contact with Itullian for guidance on how to make this important step? Post-1000 stress disorder? Post-1000 coping strategies? That sort of thing?


----------



## Itullian

Ingenue said:


> *One* to go! I am now *999*, having posted a new thread in the main forum.
> So I'm ready to jump out of the plane shouting 'Geronimo' at any time...
> 
> I will post these markers when I finally do. :wave::wave::wave:
> 
> But I guarantee that you'll be *underwhelmed*!


You're such a tease.
And I love it.


----------



## Ingélou

Right, I shall be posting my *thousandth* within the next half-hour, in the main forum, on my '*Prize Exhibits*' thread (or, as TalkingHead has it, 'The Marrows').









I shall be using Kieran's checklist, as enumerated on his post above, #100.
1. Don't quote Oscar Wilde, or you only get a measly 75 likes.
2. Don't soapbox.
3. No references to Wolfie, the Gangerl, or WAM - all copyright under ancient Irish law, 2012.
4. Don't be funny.
5. Don't be serious.

 By the way, I notice that *Kieran* is on 1,884 at present, so I'm hoping that he's getting ready for his 2000th & it will be *very* interesting to see what he makes of it...


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Right, I shall be posting my *thousandth* within the next half-hour, in the main forum, on my '*Prize Exhibits*' thread (or, as TalkingHead has it, 'The Marrows').
> 
> View attachment 25165
> 
> 
> I shall be using Kieran's checklist, as enumerated on his post above, #100.
> 1. Don't quote Oscar Wilde, or you only get a measly 75 likes.
> 2. Don't soapbox.
> 3. No references to Wolfie, the Gangerl, or WAM - all copyright under ancient Irish law, 2012.
> 4. Don't be funny.
> 5. Don't be serious.
> 
> By the way, I notice that *Kieran* is on 1,884 at present, so I'm hoping that he's getting ready for his 2000th & it will be *very* interesting to see what he makes of it...


My 2000th post will be available in Limited Edition only, with a box-set version for our completists.

Only cost ya 600 knicker, guvna! :tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen

I celebrated my 1,000th post by leaving the site for nine months.

But, truth be told, no one noticed.

That's what you get for being Talk Classical's Performing Flea, 

Here's hoping Ingenue, Taggart, JCarmel and the redoubtable Kieran (at 2000) have better outcomes.


----------



## Taggart

>>>Well done *Ingenue*! An excellent post!

>>>Ingenue's 1000th post is here:http://www.talkclassical.com/28045-prize-exhibits.html#post529593










>>>>>We all knew *you *would do us proud.










*A rousing chorus now encourages you to boldly go *
>>>>>*where no Ingenue has gone before!*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









PS The cake is guaranteed gluten free.


----------



## Ingélou

*Geronimo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!*

Thank you for all the support!

Who will be next to para-jump? *Taggart* - *JCarmel* - *Kieran*??? 
:tiphat: I hope they'll post on *Itullian's Fabulous Thread*!

(Just off to lie down in a dark room. These things take it out of one, don't y'know!)


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> *Geronimo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!*
> 
> Thank you for all the support!
> 
> Who will be next to para-jump? *Taggart* - *JCarmel* - *Kieran*???
> :tiphat: I hope they'll post on *Itullian's Fabulous Thread*!
> 
> (Just off to lie down in a dark room. These things take it out of one, don't y'know!)


Well, the pressure was immense, wasn't it? Like doing your driving test on the same day Rafa faces Novak, and the library books are due back. Wheeesh!


----------



## Blancrocher

Absolutely fabulous post, Ingenue! :tiphat:

But you've also set the bar disconcertingly high--what are the rest of us on the wrong side of 1000 going to do?!


----------



## Guest

Vesteralen said:


> I celebrated my 1,000th post by leaving the site for nine months.
> But, truth be told, no one noticed [...]


And now you're back, causing me financial grief. Nah, really, I'm glad for the bitter-sweet memories you're stirring up in me! Plus you've got a great sense of humour.


----------



## Guest

You see, I blinked, and I missed Ingénue's 1000th. Still, any excuse is good enough for me to open a bottle of ... hmmm, what shall I take ... yes, a nice _Sekt_. Hang on, it's only 17h! Ah, what the hell ....


----------



## Blancrocher

Vesteralen said:


> I celebrated my 1,000th post by leaving the site for nine months.
> 
> But, truth be told, no one noticed.


Please, Vesteralen--I wasn't a part of the forum at the time, and even I felt like there was something missing.


----------



## Kieran

Blancrocher said:


> Please, Vesteralen--I wasn't a part of the forum at the time, and even I felt like there was something missing.


Yes, from afar. I could feel it too. I credit it for drawing me to the forum in the first place. _The pull of the thousandth! _


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> Please, Vesteralen--*I wasn't a part of the forum at the time*, and even I felt like there was something missing.


Yes, I wasn't here either (I was on holiday at the time, nationalizing state industries and other such pogroms), but if I had been....


----------



## Itullian

:trp::guitar::clap:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here's to your next 1000!!!!!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Well, I'm impressed. You _almost_ managed to live up to my unreasonably high expectations. Maybe you can get a little closer next time...with your 2,000th!


----------



## Itullian

Who's next? ..................


----------



## mstar

Itullian said:


> Who's next? ..................


Not me. Look at mine! Perhaps I'll reach 200 soon, though.... Pretty good for joining just a few weeks ago, and leaving for a couple, right?

... I made my absence known at the time... ................................... :lol:

Oh, really though, you guys know mstar, right???


----------



## mstar

(Whenever I see this thread it makes me feel so young....)


----------



## Ingélou

Aha! :lol: have just noticed that my spouse's posts are on 975. Will have to keep an eye on him (well, I do anyway, of course)!


----------



## Itullian

I've been waiting for the next party


----------



## Blancrocher

At the rate I've been posting lately, my 1000th could appear any day now as well.


----------



## mstar

My posts are at 1,000 now!! 

(In my dreams, of course.)


----------



## Taggart

Just suddenly noticed I'm on 992 - only 8 to go. Please don't wait for me to







into life. My 1000th







will have to be this good:







.


----------



## Ingélou

Delusions of grandeur, yet!!!!


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Delusions of grandeur, yet!!!!


Nope just thinking of music and mathematics.


----------



## Itullian

Get Mahler's 8th ready!!!!!!


----------



## Taggart

Nothing quite so raucous please!

Something quiet, restrained, elegant and slightly baroque - probably Bach - 'Contrapunctus XIV' from Kunst der Fugue? It's unfinished but brilliant and points to more to come.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart now has *seven* posts to go...









....*Wonders* will never cease!


----------



## Mahlerian

Taggart said:


> Nothing quite so raucous please!
> 
> Something quiet, restrained, elegant and slightly baroque - probably Bach - 'Contrapunctus XIV' from Kunst der Fugue? It's unfinished but brilliant and points to more to come.


Ah, but the first movement of Mahler's 8th was inspired by the polyphony in Bach's most famous motet, "Singt dem Herrn ein neues Lied", so they're not quite as far apart as you might imagine. That said, I support someone listening to Art of Fugue in any situation!


----------



## Ingélou

Six to go now...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I am still in the very beginning...


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Itullian said:


> What do I get when I post my 1000th post?


A gold star ... Administrator privileges ... a big woooooo
Does it matter on a site where one can jump to Senior member on Day #1 if one has loadsa time and posts loads stuff



Svelte Silhouette said:


> A gold star ... Administrator privileges ... a big woooooo
> Does it matter on a site where one can jump to Senior member on Day #1 if one has loadsa time and posts loads stuff


With some threads suggesting favourite Sibelius symphonies one could start 1,2,3,4,5,6 and 7
then half a minute later suggest 2, 3,4, 5, 6, 7 and 1 then half a minute later suggest ... well you get the idea and after a thousand variations get a gold star BUT I'd kinda hope that the Administrator would suggest that anyone changing one's mind on a listing had the musical memory of a goldfish and was a member of the wrong kinda site ;-)


----------



## moody

Svelte Silhouette said:


> With some threads suggesting favourite Sibelius symphonies one could start 1,2,3,4,5,6 and 7
> then half a minute later suggest 2, 3,4, 5, 6, 7 and 1 then half a minute later suggest ... well you get the idea and after a thousand variations get a gold star BUT I'd kinda hope that the Administrator would suggest that anyone changing one's mind on a listing had the musical memory of a goldfish and was a member of the wrong kinda site ;-)


By the looks of it you'll be at your 1000 posts pretty fast ,this I find exceedingly thrilling to consider.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart now has five posts to go...


----------



## Ingélou

Now this is weird - no sooner had I posted the above, than the computer changed my spouse's post count from 995 to 996. I just can't see why. 

So (sigh) Taggart now has *four* posts to go...









Four for the Gospel-Makers.
This is a mystery on a par with 'what book are you currently rea*s*ing?'


----------



## mstar

Ingélou said:


> Now this is weird - no sooner had I posted the above, than the computer changed my spouse's post count from 995 to 996. I just can't see why.
> 
> This is a mystery on a par with 'what book are you currently rea*s*ing?'


:lol: Hey, for once, I didn't start it. Wait - it's not a *poll.* 

And do you and Mr. Taggart use the same computer, or do you go on TC separately?


----------



## Itullian

He's such a tease.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Now this is weird - no sooner had I posted the above, than the computer changed my spouse's post count from 995 to 996. I just can't see why.
> 
> This is a mystery on a par with 'what book are you currently rea*s*ing?'


That one has been solved.



mstar said:


> And do you and Mr. Taggart use the same computer, or do you go on TC separately?


Like any normal household we have separate computers.



Itullian said:


> He's such a tease.


Who?


----------



## Ingélou

Three posts to go...


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Three posts to go...
> 
> View attachment 28152


Is this a subtle message?


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Is this a subtle message?


Absolutely knot!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart now has *two* posts to go...


----------



## Itullian

Two two two two two two


----------



## Taggart

Itullian said:


> Two two two two two two


No, no, no, learn to count properly - one, two, one two, one two - paying particular attention to the downbeat.


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> No, no, no, learn to count properly - one, two, one two, one two - paying particular attention to the downbeat.


*MR. TAGGART!!!!!!!* *ONLY TWO MORE LEFT!!* 

Almost there, make sure to link us to your 1,000!


----------



## Itullian

Are we ready?!!!!


----------



## Ingélou

And now ... Taggart has only *one* post to go... !









He is working on his 1000th post now...


----------



## Itullian

There's no turning back!!!!!!


----------



## Taggart

The deed is done.


----------



## Ingélou

*Zippadedoodah!*









Congratulations, *Taggart* on your *Thousandth Post*!!!
This deserves a *Fanfare* at least:






That's because I don't do cake.
But I *do* do *Champagne*!









Here's to your next thousand. *Fizz a little*!


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> The deed is done.


Fabulous post, Taggart--one I'll be coming back to!


----------



## Itullian

Congratulations t!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yayyyyyyyyyy sis boom bah yabbadabba dooooooooooooo

heres to your next thousand !!!!!!!!!!!

Who's next?


----------



## Ingélou

Blancrocher is only 295 posts away! 

Petwhac is on 929. Still looking...

HaydnbearstheClock is on 865.

CarterJohnsonpiano is on 720.


----------



## Taggart

Siegendslicht is on 984. keep an eye on her.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingélou said:


> Blancrocher is only 295 posts away!


Oh God...I'd better start preparing for Friday, I suppose.


----------



## Itullian

Taggart said:


> Siegendslicht is on 984. keep an eye on her.


Shes now on the 1000 post radar


----------



## mstar

I am 1,009 posts away from my 1,000th post.  

Perhaps... I should go back to studying Ancient China. These B.C. numbers are really getting to my head.... Additionally, perhaps my friend will be a doctor.... To the handwriting thread! :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Kevin Pearson is on 972.
Neo Romanza is on 969.


----------



## Itullian

4 to go for siegendeslicht everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Only *three* to go for Siegendeslicht now...


----------



## Guest

With Siegendeslicht's 1000th it's gonna be big, I can feel it already! Cue that Wagnerian music from the helicopter scene (no, no, not the Stockhausen) in Francis Ford Coppola's _Apocalypse Now_!


----------



## Ingélou

Only *two* to go now for Siegendeslicht!









Taggart has something celebratory up his sleeve... 
Can't wait!


----------



## Ingélou

*One* to go - well, there was, but I missed it!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>It's happened - sound the trumpets

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Well done SiegendesLicht!

>>>>>>>>>Congratulations on your 1000th post!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>It's happened - sound the trumpets
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Well done SiegendesLicht!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>Congratulations on your 1000th post!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Good post. Pretty much sums up the whole thing. I mean, where can you really go after Wagner has boxed 'yer ears?
Well, I can think of a coupe of avenues, but this ain't the time, dig?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wow! Having that march played for me is a great honor indeed. Thank you!


----------



## samurai

Congrats, SiegendesLicht; looking forward to many, many more posts by you. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Regarding our Ukranian friend SiegendesLicht and in support of Taggart's cajoling (whom I fully support as sub-moderator-in-waiting, 3rd Rank - let us indeed SOUND THE TRUMPET :


----------



## Guest

And for the dullards who need the notes to enjoy this gem (this includes me, hah!) :


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Thank you! I am looking forward to many more entertaining and enlightening conversations. 

I also know I have taken part in many heated debates in the past, on topics that sometimes had nothing to do with music, and have said things that some people found disagreeable and/or offensive. So, if I have hurt anybody's feelings in the process, please accept my apologies. I am here really to learn from you all, not to fight :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TalkingHead said:


> Regarding our Ukranian friend SiegendesLicht and in support of Taggart's cajoling (whom I fully support as sub-moderator-in-waiting, 3rd Rank - let us indeed SOUND THE TRUMPET :


Actually I am Belarusian, not Ukrainian. But hey, I feel German at heart anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Guest

Oops! Apologies, Siegs !!


----------



## Itullian

DARN, I missed the party. 

Congrats S!!!!

And MANY MORE!!!!


----------



## Itullian

1500..............just sayin'...


----------



## Vesteralen

I know I'm headed to 2,000...but here's why I don't think I'll get too excited about that:

2,000 posts by Vesteralen are the equivalent of about 350 posts by StlukesguildOhio, PetrB or Sid James.


----------



## Taggart

Itullian said:


> 1500..............just sayin'...


As was mentioned in this day in history, today also saw a group called Navy Blue or Bag of Blues or (as known on their first release) Jethro Toe play their first gig as Jethro Tull. As one of their founders remarked: "When Jethro Tull began, I think I'd been playing the flute for about two weeks. It was a quick learning curve...literally every night I walked onstage was a flute lesson." It's their 46th anniversary.

So, it appears that you have chosen an auspicious day for your 1500th post. Congratulations!










The choir is singing







.

The girls are dancing









And everybody at TC is also  H A P P Y!

By the by, you might have let us know what post it was.


----------



## Ingélou

*F*or joy and fun, Itullian
*I*s known throughout TC;
*F*rivolous posts, and serious
*T*houghts are his cup of tea;
*E*njoy your posts I *do*, good man,
*E*nraptured and bewondered - 
*N*ow fifteen hundred!

*H*appy Posting may you have, 
*U*ntroubled and serene;
*N*ever let your life be 
*D*our; live a joyful scene.
*R*unning up to Christmastime
*E*ndure admiring toasts - 
*D*rink to your myriad posts!

*P*ut it there, Itullian - 
*O*h here's the note we send:
*S*ince this lovely thread is *yours,*
*T*hank you, TC Friend;
*S*_lainte_. (That's the end.)

Congratulations on *1500 posts*! :cheers: :trp: :guitar:


----------



## Itullian

You guys are the best.
Thank you and CHEERS!!!


----------



## Itullian

Vesteralen said:


> I know I'm headed to 2,000...but here's why I don't think I'll get too excited about that:
> 
> 2,000 posts by Vesteralen are the equivalent of about 350 posts by StlukesguildOhio, PetrB or Sid James.


Yeah, but no one reads theirs.


----------



## Vesteralen

Itullian said:


> Yeah, but no one reads theirs.


Well, *I* do. But, I had to give it a like, 'cause it was pretty funny.....


----------



## Ingélou

I can't believe it!

We _missed_  the thousandth post 
of one of the *nicest* guys on TC, 
*HaydnBearstheClock*!!! :tiphat:

You were too modest to let us know, but we're really sorry...

Belated Congratulations 
& Best Wishes 
for a truly *HAPPY CHRISTMAS*, 
HBtC - 
*Fab TC Poster & Fab TC Friend.*


----------



## Itullian

Congratulations haydnbearsthe clock!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many more too come


----------



## MagneticGhost

Made me look and I've missed my 1000th. 
I'll have to have a double celebration when I reach 2000.


----------



## Taggart

To those we missed:

HaydnBearstheClock and MagneticGhost









>>>>>>>>









Sorry we're late!


----------



## Taggart

To Kevin Pearson - we spotted it - we're in time.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

















This was it - so enjoy your break and your Haydn.

Keep on trekking

>>>>>>>>









and have a Happy and Holy Christmas


----------



## MagneticGhost

Gee - You Guys!

So touched. So unexpected 

:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Always expect the unexpected - some images of Scotland. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Itullian

SOSPIRO a few away from 4,000!!!!!!!!!!!
GO ANNE!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Only eighteen more to go for *Hpowders*.


----------



## samurai

Itullian said:


> Yeah, but no one reads theirs.


Ouch! That's cold.


----------



## samurai

SiegendesLicht said:


> Only eighteen more to go for *Hpowders*.


Go, hpowders! :trp:


----------



## Ingélou

:clap: Talk about _a quick mover_ - 
*hpowders* now has *only ten posts to go*... make that *nine to go*!

Twenty minutes later:
 Egad - *eight posts to go!!!*

Two minutes later - *FIVE POSTS TO GO!!!!!!!!!*

Get ready, get ready - *FOUR POSTS TO GO!!!!*
& at 22:46, *Three to go....*
Will *hpowders* post his thousandth tonight???
The suspense is *killing* me!
He's now on* 998!*

*and now hpowders has only ONE to go!*

(Final Edit: Oh, so tired! Need to 
Taggart may have to put up the Big Celebratory Post tomorrow.
We know where you live, hpowders!)


----------



## Taggart

*Well done hpowders*

In only 22 days!

Live long and prosper!










This was the one.


----------



## hpowders

Wow! I am totally overwhelmed. I usually get this kind of celebratory mirth when I announce I am LEAVING a forum!!

Sincere thanks to Ingélou, Samurai SiegendesLicht and leaving me totally breathless, Taggart!!!

It hasn't been easy; I've had some unpleasant encounters but I attribute these as coming from folks who probably dozed off during the 4th movement of Beethoven's 9th symphony, failing to get the "brotherhood" message! 

However, I have found the vast majority of people here are really nice!

Music has always been my primary love and I'm glad I found a terrific place to share with others who feel as I do.

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## scratchgolf

ahammel has reached 1000 posts. I've found the majority of them to be well informed and intelligent. He's certainly knowledgable in this genre and is one of the handful of contributors who have truly added to my experience here.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations* on your *1000th post*, *ahammel *-









*Everyone at TC wishes you many happy years of posting.*









*Live long & prosper!*


----------



## Ingélou

Anyone else drawing near a magic number? Do tell!

Aha! *Blancrocher* is in the 970s - keep an eye on him!


----------



## Taggart

Dr Kilroy on 904

Fsharpmajor on 954

Il_Penseroso on 964

Petwhac on *991*

realdealblues on 958

schigolch on 1946

Toddlertoddy on *988*

Vesuvius on 928

Keep an eye on these.


----------



## Taggart

Also 

PaulieGatto on 981


bassClef on 972


----------



## Itullian

Ingélou said:


> Anyone else drawing near a magic number? Do tell!
> 
> Aha! *Blancrocher* is in the 970s - keep an eye on him!


*Blancrocher* hits 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS to a great poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Well Done Blancrocher

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>We're all cheering you on!


----------



## Taggart

Well Done Petwhac

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>We're all dancing with joy!


----------



## Taggart

Currently

PaulieGatto *998*

the others are mostly non-movers.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Currently
> 
> PaulieGatto *998*
> 
> the others are mostly non-movers.


They're just waiting for you to turn away, as in the famous ad...


----------



## Taggart

Yup. PaulieGatto seems to be posting once a day on the The Classical Music Project, #1501-1600 thread. He's at *999* now and I expect he'll put his 1000th on tonight!


----------



## Taggart

>>









PaulieGatto has done it!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>









We're all so happy for you.

This afternoon's post!


----------



## Itullian

YAYYYYYYYYYYY PAULIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wonder if he knows it?:lol:


----------



## Taggart

He had a visitor message telling him about it so hopefully he does.


----------



## DrKilroy

It seems I am close... Too bad that my posts are usually laconic listening information and irrevelant comments. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, look - Dr Kilroy has

--------------------------








------------------------------------*SEVEN* posts to go...!


----------



## Taggart

realdealblues is on 995
Vesuvius is on 989
Toddlertoddy is on 988
Il_Penseroso is on 980

Who will get there first?


----------



## Ingélou

*WHO WILL GET THERE FIRST???*









*Exciting* - just hope we don't miss the *PHOTO FINISH!* :lol:


----------



## samurai

Are we taking/making bets on this? :lol:


----------



## Itullian

I box realdealblues and Vesuvius


----------



## Itullian

Only a few from 2000. I don't believe it.


----------



## Ingélou

*Itullian - it seems like only yesterday you made your first K...

And now you have only FOUR TO GO TILL TWO THOUSAND!!!*


----------



## Ingélou

*And now Doctor Kilroy has only SIX POSTS to 'make his first Grand'!*


----------



## Itullian

Ingélou said:


> *Itullian - it seems like only yesterday you made your first K...
> 
> And now you have only FOUR TO GO TILL TWO THOUSAND!!!*
> 
> View attachment 35026


I know. August 23 was the big day.Almost 6 months ago.
Looking back at the thread was such fun.
You guys were so great.


----------



## DrKilroy

I am not a very quick poster, so wait for it! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart

We are







for it. And then we will







into a







of joy.


----------



## Ingélou

Aha - there is now *another thread* for the *Two-Thousandth Posts*.

All credit to *Itullian* :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat: for starting the idea and for leading the way.

*You're a .....*


----------



## Taggart

The 2000th post thread is here.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Well done 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>realdealblues

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


















The vital post is here.


----------



## realdealblues

Thanks!  I knew I was getting close but didn't even notice...lol.


----------



## Ingélou

*Dr Kilroy now has FIVE to go! *


----------



## Ingélou

*Now he has only FOUR...
*


----------



## Ingélou

*And now only TWO!!!!*


----------



## Ingélou

*Dr Kilroy has only ONE post to go...*









*The suspense is building - but there's only me to hold the fort as Taggart is having his Saturday afternoon nap!

When will it be???*


----------



## DrKilroy

I think I'll wait with it until Taggart is online. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## GioCar

Taggart, wake up!


----------



## GioCar

...no signs....just snoring...


----------



## Ingélou

GioCar said:


> Taggart, wake up!


Oh good - he heard you this time!
He's just off to make sure all is in place for Dr Kilroy's party... :lol:
(Better late than never.)


----------



## GioCar

go, Dr, go!!!!!


----------



## GioCar

Dr?





Where are you?







I have to go out in a few minutes, I don't want to miss the event...


----------



## DrKilroy

OK, I see that both Ingélou and Taggart are here, so let's post it. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

Done!  THE POST

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>Well done

>>>>>>>>>>DrKilroy

>>>>>


















You've made the site rock and we're all dancing for joy!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DrKilroy

Thank you all! :tiphat: And stay tuned for the next thousand! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

*Wow! That was exciting - I kept watch all day but the clever Dr evaded capture! 
*
*Congratulations, Dr Kilroy, on your 1000 posts.*









*Hip Hip Hoora! - by P. S. Kroyer, 1888*
*We share the sentiment.*

*Here's to your next thousand, Dr Kilroy!*

*WELL DONE, SIR!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><>>>>>>>>>>>>Well done

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vesuvius

>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Something more sedate than this










which would suit your user name.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the post.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done! The outpourings of Vesuvius*
----------------------*are*
*ARDENT, AMAZING, AWESOME!*









*Congratulations - long may ye post. *


----------



## Itullian

PetrB coming up on 7,000!!!


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair at 995!!!!!!!!

Let the party begin!!!


----------



## Ingélou

*Marschallin Blair now has 3 posts to go!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Arpeggio has reached 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is it.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations, Arpeggio - 
you are now a registered TC GRAND POSTER!!!*


----------



## Ingélou

*Marschallin Blair has only ONE post to go now...*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>Marschallin Blair 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has reached



















>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is it.


----------



## DrKilroy

Congratulations! :tiphat: I promised:

















Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

*Raising a glass to you, Marschallin Blair - 1000 posts is a great achievement! *









*SLAINTE!*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Taggart, Itullian, Ingélou_-- I'm honored to be in the same room with all of you; truly. I can't express how much fun I've had reading your posts and asides.

<Clink.>

Cheers: àpropos of cups, all power to your elbows.

-- To the next thousand.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>To Winterreisender










This is it.


----------



## Ingélou

You stole a march - but Jos alerted us -

*Well done, Winterreisender. You are now a thousand-plusser on TC. Wintry felicitations!
*








*May you post happily on, and become the Man for All Seasons!*


----------



## Winterreisender

Hooray! Thank you both for the kind words. Couldn't have made it to the big Millennium without all the entertaining thread topics to post on. So here's to the next 1000! :cheers:


----------



## Winterreisender

Brotagonist on 999


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>Brotagonist has reached










>>>>>.....>>>









This is it.


----------



## Ingélou

*Brotagonist - we woke up this morning to find that*
*you'd done it!*







*------> Well done, you!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*And here's to the next thousand! *







-------- *Congratulations!*


----------



## Taggart

brianvds has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations, brianvds - *

*on your 1000 posts!*









*Strength to your posting arm,*









*and here's to your next 1000...*


----------



## brianvds

Heh, I never even noticed I was nearing that landmark. Well, thanks for the kind words. I'll see if I can clock up the next thousand in even shorter time!


----------



## Taggart

Well done Il_Penseroso!










This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Il Penseroso -*









*1000 Pensive Posts!*

*Carry on pondering - 
we'll carry on reading!!! *


----------



## hpowders

brianvds said:


> Heh, I never even noticed I was nearing that landmark. Well, thanks for the kind words. I'll see if I can clock up the next thousand in even shorter time!


Sure. Almost as unnoticeable as the Titanic sinking. For the truly unobservant, there's always the morning papers.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Oh, thanks a lot Taggart! That's a big surprise for me. You're a very nice person! :tiphat:

And also many many thanks Ingélou, especially for the beautiful innocent 'Angel' picture! :angel: 

P.S. Ingélou+Taggart, you are among the loveliest couples I've ever known... wish you the best with your musical career.


----------



## Op.123

I reached 1000


----------



## Taggart

Well doneBurroughs!










This was the one.


----------



## Op.123

Taggart said:


> Well doneBurroughs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the one.


Thank-you Taggart


----------



## Ingélou

*1000 posts? Congratulations, Burroughs - you can walk tall!
*









*Carry on posting, lad of gold! *










*Well done! *


----------



## Op.123

Ingélou said:


> *1000 posts? Congratulations, Burroughs - you can walk tall!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carry on posting, lad of gold! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well done! *


Thanks Ingelou and congratulations on your 2000th post (wasn't around much when it happened)


----------



## Taggart

Dgee is on 999!!!

quack is coming up on the inside at 994!!!


----------



## Taggart

dgee has reached his



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Carry on posting, dgee - *
*the prospect is delightful!*










*1000 posts - well done!!!
*


----------



## Taggart

quack on 994
Toddlertoddy on 985
TxllxT on 976
david johnson on 973
Kontrapunctus on 972


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus has reached

>>>>>









>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, 
Kontrapunctus! *-










*1000 posts is an
inspiring feat! *


----------



## Taggart

Quack on 994
Toddlertoddy on 985


----------



## Guest

Thank you! I hope it has been time well spent.


----------



## Taggart

While I was away,

GregMitchell has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: *Well done, 
GregMitchell!*










*1000 posts is a 
Super Achievement!*


----------



## Taggart

TalkingHead has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Talking Head -
1000 posts...
Bravo!*










*Carry on talking - 
we're all agog! *


----------



## Guest

Damn, I always promised myself I would leave TC before posting a 1000 times! Ah well, time for that Mahler Symphony *AGAIN* !!


----------



## Taggart

quack has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations, quack!*










*1000 posts* *- so fab!*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Albertfallickwang has only eight posts left until he makes it to "the club".


----------



## Taggart

Thanks for that. I'm restarting after a break, so apologies to anybody I missed.


----------



## Taggart

Albertfallickwang has reached

>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Wow, wow, & well done, 
albertfallickwang!!!*










*1000 posts 
in less than two months!
Stupendous!*


----------



## Albert7

Thanks guys. I hope that I am a decent contributor to this forum.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>Badinerie has reached

>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Badinerie - *
*1000 posts!*










*A towering achievement!*


----------



## Badinerie

Well that crept up on me! 1000 posts that is, not Durham Cathedral 
1000 already. I only joined in 2008! :lol: Thank you.
Most of the posts have been in the last year probs.


----------



## Taggart

*DiesIraeVIX has gone past*










>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*SHOCK!*
*DiesIrae posted his first 1000!*










*Belated congratulations, Dies Irae!*
*Carry on electrifying us!*


----------



## Taggart

_MoonlightSonata has gone past
_
>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*MoonlightSonata,
You were a martyr
To our neglect,
So here - with respect -
We now celebrate
Your 1000 posts - late!*










*Carry on Shining!*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heh heh... I love these. Better than birthday cards, if you ask me!


----------



## Taggart

>>*TxllxT has reached *










>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*1000 golden apples, TxllxT - *










*Well done!*
*Fab harvest indeed!*


----------



## Taggart

>>*Andolink has reached*

>>


















This is the one


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Thank you kindly, Ingélou and Taggart.

I hope to stick around these here parts for a good while to come. There's no denying or Haydn the greatness of this forum. I'll always be Bach for more.


----------



## Ingélou

*Andolink,
1000 posts - 
Well Done!*










*GLORIOUS!!!*


----------



## Taggart

Coming up:

Kopachris 981

SONNET CLV 972

Pugg 969


----------



## hpowders

Posters should not get offended by these two good people forgetting about saluting you and recognizing such an important honor as 1000 posts, ESPECIALLY since one of them happens to be in and out of the hospital. They have other more important things on their minds.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ooh... what a lovely surprise to log on to this morning!


----------



## Taggart

*SONNET CLV has gone past*










>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Sonnet CLV - Well Done!
1000-plus posts!*










*Such Flair!*
*Carry on posting...*


----------



## Taggart

*Pugg has gone past*










>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Pugg!
1000 & counting!
*









*Carry on - 
it's a fab prospect!*


----------



## GioCar

.............





:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

*GioCar has gone past his
*

>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*GioCar, you did it!
1000+ posts - cool!*










*Chantez encore - bravo!*


----------



## Taggart

GioCar said:


> .............
> 
> 
> 
> :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

Taggart said:


>


Just realized this morning, but I believe my 1000th post was yesterday or the day before... 

Anyway, grazie mille!!


----------



## Taggart

Coming up:

Kopachris on 982
maestro267 on 975


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> *Pugg has gone past*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>


Seeing this for the first time, thank you very much it's very nice of you .:cheers:


----------



## Taggart

*david johnson has gone past*

>>>









>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*David Johnson, bravo!
One Thousand Posts!
*









*Dazzling! * :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

maestro267 983
Kopachris 983
Cosmos 982


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>Cosmos has reached










>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Cosmos!
Your first thousand*!










*Carry on blooming!*


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

maestro267 994
Kopachris 986


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>maestro267 has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

This is the one


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, maestro267 - 
One Thousand Posts!*










*Fabulous! *


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Congratulations to Dim7 for 1000 posts, probably mostly on Stupid Thread Ideas.


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Congratulations to Dim7 for 1000 posts, probably mostly on Stupid Thread Ideas.


Actually I have "only" 315 posts in STI  Still less than half of my posts.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>Dim7 has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Dim7 - 
1000 posts!*










*Not so dim!!!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>*Haydn man has reached
*









>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Haydn man!
One Thousand Posts -*










*O Brave New World! *


----------



## Haydn man

Many thanks to both of you:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

AClockworkOrange 994


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

AClockworkOrange 996
EdwardBast 991


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>*AClockworkOrange has reached*

>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, 1000 posts,
AClockworkOrange!
*









*Flame on!*


----------



## Taggart

EdwardBast has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Hey, EdwardBast - 
1000 erudite posts!
*









*Carry on scaling...!*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I have a confession to make. For months, I thought his username was EdwardBlast. I hope you can forgive me.


----------



## Ingélou

As in trumpet blast? True enough!


----------



## Celloman

I'm still _ten_ posts away from 1000...at this rate, I don't think I'll _ever_ get there!


----------



## Taggart

Celloman has reached 



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Celloman!
1000 posts!
*









*Quel éclat! *


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Dogen has reached*

>>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations, dogen -
1000 posts!
*









*We toast many more!*


----------



## Taggart

*Mandryka has reached*



















This is the one.

(Michael Volle as Mandryka in Strauss' opera Arabella)


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Mandryka!*
*1000 posts!*










*Onward!!!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Xaltotun has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Xaltotun - 
1000 posts!*










*Beautiful!*


----------



## Taggart

* jim prideaux has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, jim prideaux - 
1000 posts!*










*Fabulous!*


----------



## clavichorder

16 more posts till 4000...


----------



## Ingélou

Good to know, clavichorder - we'll be posting your congratulations in the 'other' thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/30621-my-2000th-post-beyond.html


----------



## Taggart

>>>>Bulldog has reached










>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Bulldog!
1000 posts!*










*Wow-w-w-w-w!*


----------



## Taggart

*Triplets has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, Triplets - 
1000 posts!*










*Fabulous!*


----------



## Taggart

*Orfeo has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*1000 posts, Orfeo?
Well done!*










*Good show!*


----------



## Orfeo

Taggart said:


> *Orfeo has reached*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Thank you very much.
:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

Ingélou said:


> *1000 posts, Orfeo?
> Well done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good show!*


Thank you kindly.
DH


----------



## MrTortoise

Congrats on your 1000 posts David. BTW, that's a great quote in your signature. It rings so true for me.


----------



## Lord Lance

One more post to go, guys!


----------



## Orfeo

MrTortoise said:


> Congrats on your 1000 posts David. BTW, that's a great quote in your signature. It rings so true for me.


Thank you very much.
DH


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Is Lord Lance doing the equivalent of post "edging", if you know what I mean?


----------



## Dim7

TresPicos has reached 1000 posts. When his post count goes over that, moderators please remove some of his posts so that the post count stays at 1000.


----------



## Taggart

*TresPicos has reached*

>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, TresPicos - 
One Thousand Posts!*










*Perfect!!!*


----------



## TresPicos

Thanks, guys! 

Well, it was fun while it lasted. I'm back below 800 again, as my stupid posts don't count anymore. So, now I must try to figure out how to write them non-stupid posts. 

Let's do this again in a couple of years.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Dear lord, I'm so close.


----------



## Ingélou

SeptimalTritone said:


> Dear lord, I'm so close.


*Bravo, SeptimalTritone! 
1000 posts! *










*Stupendous! *


----------



## Taggart

Septimal Tritone has reached




















This is the one.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Thanks Mollie and John so much! You guys make TalkClassical awesome! And I love everyone here!


----------



## clavichorder

SeptimalTritone said:


> Is Lord Lance doing the equivalent of post "edging", if you know what I mean?


I know exactly what you mean yes .


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Don't look now, but Dr Johnson has slipped over the 1000 (serious) post mark in the last few days. Thanks for your civilised and elegant wit, and long may it continue to grace the forum.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Sir, you overwhelm me with the flattery of your, er, flattery.


----------



## Taggart

*Dr Johnson has reached*


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Dr Johnson - 
1000 posts!
*









*Seriously impressive!*


----------



## Taggart

This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Strange Magic - bravo:
1000 posts.*










*Carry on flying! *


----------



## Strange Magic

Talk Classical? I like it here!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Shropshire Moose has reached 1000 informative and often historically fascinating posts - congratulations, Sir Moose!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm still a long way from this aren't I? :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

*Shropshire Moose - 
what's this I hear?
1000 posts?*










*Fabuloso! *


----------



## Taggart

*Shropshire Moose has reached*

















This is the one.


----------



## trazom

After nearly 8 years as a member of TC, I would like to announce I have finally managed to joined this prestigious club. I feel very....happy?


----------



## Taggart

This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Trazom - 1000 posts!*
*1000 reflections!*










*Bravo!*


----------



## hpowders

I just want to acknowledge that Bettina has reached and surpassed the 1000 post threshold! :tiphat:

Great job!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I want to acknowledge that Bettina has reached and surpassed the 1000 post threshold! :tiphat:


Thank you for congratulating me on this milestone!  This calls for a celebration. Poll: How should Bettina celebrate this achievement?

1. She should eat cheesecake, as discussed in the community forum poll.
2. She should watch the complete Ring Cycle in one day.
3. She should perform 4'33" for a group of friends.
4. It's too soon to celebrate--best to wait until 15,000 posts.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Eat cheesecake while performing 4'33".


----------



## Bettina

Dr Johnson said:


> Eat cheesecake while performing 4'33".


LOL! The sound of my chewing and swallowing can be the musical "performance." I'm sure everyone will gladly pay to hear that masterpiece! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thank you for congratulating me on this milestone!  This calls for a celebration. Poll: How should Bettina celebrate this achievement?
> 
> 1. She should eat cheesecake, as discussed in the community forum poll.
> 2. She should watch the complete Ring Cycle in one day.
> 3. She should perform 4'33" for a group of friends.
> 4. It's too soon to celebrate--best to wait until 15,000 posts.


If you have too many friends and wish to practice "friend control", do perform the 4'33".

I learned that from my pest exterminator. It works!! No fumes!!


----------



## Taggart

Bettina has reached

















This is the one.


----------



## Bettina

Taggart said:


> Bettina has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Wow, thank you so much for these amazing images. I love the fireworks and confetti! I'm totally humbled and flattered by this lavish celebration.


----------



## millionrainbows

Congrats on this milestone, Bettina! You are proving to be a valuable member! (Explosion)


----------



## Bettina

millionrainbows said:


> Congrats on this milestone, Bettina! You are proving to be a valuable member! (Explosion)


Thank you so much for your kind words--and for the virtual explosion! (E-explosion?)


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> LOL! The sound of my chewing and swallowing can be the musical "performance." I'm sure everyone will gladly pay to hear that masterpiece! :lol:


Thank you, Ms. Grossman.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, Bettina - 1000 posts.*










*You light TC up!!!* :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

Ingélou said:


> *Bravo, Bettina - 1000 posts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You light TC up!!!* :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


Thank you so much for the beautiful picture and your kind words. I love spending time on TC and I look forward to reaching 2,000 posts in the near future!


----------



## millionrainbows

Bettina said:


> LOL! The sound of my chewing and swallowing can be the musical "performance." I'm sure everyone will gladly pay to hear that masterpiece! :lol:


Cheesecake (double entendre), the sounds of eating, swallowing, and 'performance'…is it just me, or do language and context have a strange way of subtly "charging" an atmosphere with an almost palpable sexual tension?

Surely this is just my imagination! Nonetheless, I never knew 4'33" could be so exciting!


----------



## Bettina

millionrainbows said:


> Cheesecake (double entendre), the sounds of eating, swallowing, and 'performance'…is it just me, or do language and context have a strange way of subtly "charging" an atmosphere with an almost palpable sexual tension?
> 
> Surely this is just my imagination! Nonetheless, I never knew 4'33" could be so exciting!


Totally unintentional on my part, I can assure you!  Now if you'll excuse me, I have to blow out the candles on my celebration cake.


----------



## Portamento

:trp::tiphat::cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Portamento has reached 

















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Portamento - Bravo!
1000 posts!*










*Spectacular!*


----------



## Portamento

I feel like I shouldn't be rewarded for sitting in front of a screen all day, but no one in their right mind complains about _this_. 

Thank you!









whoops, looks like I just killed somebody...


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, bharbeke -
1000 posts!
*









*Beautiful!!!!*


----------



## Taggart

*bharbeke is
*

















​
This is the one.


----------



## bharbeke

Thanks! I didn't even notice my count going to 4 digits. I feel all right that it was a post praising Haitink.


----------



## ldiat

i hate to break this to some of my talk classical buddies but this fellow on a different message board has this many posts


----------



## Ingélou

ldiat said:


> i hate to break this to some of my talk classical buddies but this fellow on a different message board has this many posts


Ah, life's too short...! There's got to be some time allowed for actual listening.


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> i hate to break this to some of my talk classical buddies but this fellow on a different message board has this many posts


A pugnacious, prolific poster, no doubt.


----------



## Taggart

Granate has reached

















​
This is the one.


----------



## hpowders

I see that Granate has achieved his 1000th post on Current Listening!

A milestone! Good for you, Granate! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*Granate - bravo!
1000 Posts!*










*Fantabulous! *


----------



## bharbeke

Now, we need to read your next 9,000 posts to see which group of 1,000 is the best.


----------



## Taggart

JosefinaHW has reached


















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*JosefinaHW, bravo!  *
*1000 posts!*










*Magnificent!!!
*


----------



## Granate

bharbeke said:


> Now, we need to read your next 9,000 posts to see which group of 1,000 is the best.


LOL. Now I get it :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Lisztian has reached


















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*1000 posts, Lisztian - 
Bravo!*










*Beautiful!!!*


----------



## Granate

It's weird, because no one has celebrated that:










WKASIMER 
has reached 
1000 posts!​









_¡felicidades!_

I don't know which one

​


----------



## Taggart

*Flavius is 
*
















This is the one.


----------



## Merl

Well done Lisztian, wkasimer and Flavius. :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Congratulations Flavius, Lisztian and wkasimer! I'm looking to read a thousand more of your posts. :cheers:


----------



## Merl

*Knorf has made 1000 posts! *









Time to ban him!


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> *Knorf has made 1000 posts! *
> 
> Time to ban him!


The only real question: why this hasn't happened already? Sarcastic windbag that he is.


----------

